# Cold Weather Glue-ups



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anybody have a recommendation for a glue to use in cold weather, below 40f? Before its suggested, i cant heat my shop. My shop is outside, non-enclosed. If i could heat that, well, i wouldnt be asking a forum for advise. Id be lording over civilization from my mountaintop fortress, feeding the little people to my pet tyrannosaur...

Yeah, anyway, glue, needs to be able to be applied below 40. Not be usable once its cured, but i want to be able to run out when snows on the ground and glue together a chair


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Any water base glue will have a difficult time setting under 55 degrees or so. Epoxy's like heat to cure. Maybe a construction adhesive, check the specs on the tube....

down to 40 degres on this one:
http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00077348.pdf

22 degrees here;
http://www.liquidnails.com/products/construction-adhesive-LN902


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was i figuring I'd have to go with a construction adhesive, I just couldn't find any that set cold enough. I'll have to try that subfloor stuff though


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

You aint a 'real' carpenter if you aint got crap glued up and drying in the middle of your living room. :no:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> I was i figuring I'd have to go with a construction adhesive, I just couldn't find any that set cold enough. I'll have to try that subfloor stuff though


If you go the F-26 route - Let a slight bit run out of the joints and come back after it cures with a razor blade or sharp chisel to trim the excess off. It will trim cleanly and is a LOT more easy than trying to mess with it if is still 'wet'. :smile:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> You aint a 'real' carpenter if you aint got crap glued up and drying in the middle of your living room. :no:


Been there, done that, pissed off the roomate


----------



## subdajj (Mar 9, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Been there, done that, pissed off the roomate


Time for a new roomate


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Very much below the recommended temperature range of wood glues the glue will freeze and ruin the joint. At 40 degrees you can expect the glue to turn to powder and the joint fall apart. You have to get a heated place to use glue. It could just be a tent made with polyethyelene plastic or Tractor Supply sells a "Garage in a box" which is about the size of a one car garage you could use. For a while I used a party tent sold by Harbor Freight. It worked great but the fabric didn't last very long.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

subdajj said:


> Time for a new roomate


Workin on it


----------

